# Columbia College Hollywood



## Puntico (Sep 6, 2006)

I got into Colubmbia College Hollywood in LA and will be starting in Janruary. Just wondering if anybody out there goes there or knows anything about it. Its pros, cons, whether or not i should go somewhere else, etc. Any information would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## antifederalist (Sep 6, 2006)

What do you mean you got into Columbia College Hollywood?  You mean you paid the fees and are going there?  Is this a special school like where they look at your GPA and SAT or is this like Devry?  Hope this helps you...  LOL


----------



## Puntico (Sep 6, 2006)

When i say i got in i mean that i was accepted, however i deffered my enrollment until the Janruary start date because i wanted to spend one more semester at my current university. 
They looked at GPA in my application and i gave references. No SAT or ACT scores were required. This is their website: http://columbiacollege.edu/

Im just wondering if anyone out there has any kind of criticism about the place?


----------



## antifederalist (Sep 6, 2006)

Not to sound like a jerk but is this a real school?  Like is this like a NYU or a USC or a UCLA?  I know this is probablly privte school/institution but will your credits transfer to like a CSU or NYU or etc?  Is this school i general better than a CSU and what is the average you need to get in there like a low 2.0?  Im trying to figure out if this is like  LA Film school with its own degree or something...


----------



## Puntico (Sep 6, 2006)

yes its more of a trade school, independant. But it gives you a BA degree at the end. But since you havent heard of it I guess you dont have any criticism for it.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Sep 25, 2006)

I've heard that these type of schools offer equipment and teach you some of the processes of filmmaking, but nothing about storytelling or the art of filmmaking.  Basically a cheap alternative to real film schools.  

That's what I've read from Film School Confidential by Karin Kelly and Tom Edgar.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't waste your money on a 'trade school,' which, as someone pointed out, is where you go to become a grip or to drive long-distance trucks. Not to make films and/or create art.

Get a real education at a real college that offers something other than vocational training. Your mind will thank you.


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Sep 25, 2006)

i wanna drive a truck!


----------

